# New domain, same stuff



## Ghostess

I am trying to get away from the "howloweenqueen" name (never really liked it) and have FINALLY gotten all my web pages and content moved over to the new domain. I also added a few new pages while I was at it, including pages for 2008's Halloween here at the Dead End, plus a few project pages. If anyone notices anything that is "off", please let me know so I can fix it. My eyes are just all googly from looking at the computer monitor for the past 6 days straight making the changes....lol

http://www.theghostess.com

The old site will remain up for a while, then I will redirect the old pages to the new ones. Eventually, the old domain will go up for sale since I have it registered until 2014. 

Thanks!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Great news, D!

Best wishes and best of luck with it


----------



## Ghostess

Thanks sweets!


----------



## Scare Shack

Love the new name to your site. Cant wait to see Everything on there.
Lots of great info you have on there.


----------



## Ghostess

Thanks Johnny!


----------



## Deathtouch

Always love your stuff. But you are still the Halloween Queen to me.


----------



## Ghostess

Aww shucks, thank you DT!


----------



## AliveNBuried

Looks good, Deanna. Lots of content. I especially like the tips and tricks section and your pointers on photography. I can only give one criticism...where's the Monster Guts link? Just kidding.


----------



## Ghostess

Haha... I'm in the process of building a "favorite vendors and suppliers" page. I'm only putting ones I've actually dealt with and Monster Guts is DEFINITELY on that list. ;-) I looooooove me some Monster Guts!!!


----------



## AliveNBuried

And Monster Guts loooooooooooves the Ghostess!


----------



## Ghostess

Just for that, you get the front page!


----------



## AliveNBuried

Awe shucks! Thanks. And thanks for the kind words on your website about Monster Guts and me. Just for that, you'll get a special surprise in your next order.


----------



## Ghostess

Woohoo! Will it be like the last surprise? LOL


----------



## dixie

Glad to have read this - I think that we should all pitch in and buy the domain from you so that there won't be broken links ALL over the internet, from people linking to your tutorials on the old site, haha!!! (including my own blog... better go change some of them!)

Love your site, Ghostess... thanks for the heads up on the change!


----------



## Ghostess

LOL I'll do redirects as soon as I can figure out how to do them for each page. I have links everywhere, I can't remember all of the places I need to visit to change them..lol

Thanks dixie!


----------



## AliveNBuried

Ghostess, if I tell you than it wouldn't be much of a surprise, now would it?


----------



## Ghostess

I've updated my site finally, added new stuff (not much) and got the 2010 Halloween pics up. I must be getting old, that wore me out!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Ghostess said:


> I've updated my site finally, added new stuff (not much) and got the 2010 Halloween pics up. I must be getting old, that wore me out!


Hallow ghostess! Just thought I would visit your newly updated site and WOW! Really enjoyed all your info and lively comments. Especially enjoy the skelly lounging by the seaside pic. We are all sooo there! Lucky you to be in FLorida - and sending you positive vibes in your job hunt too. BOO!


----------

